# t.t.liang



## marlon (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OywSflO2aos&mode=related&search=

marlon


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 20, 2007)

When I was a young boy, one of my first karate instructors was also a student of Mr. Liang.  This was back in the 80s when TT lived in St. Cloud MN.  I remember asking my teacher about the art that he was training and being invited to go and watch a class.  I was very respectful and sat in the corner and was very quiet.  Mr. Liang came down the stairs into the basement of one of his students houses and he was wearing this ratty Micky Mouse tee shirt and a pair of blue jeans.  To me and child's mind, I thought he was a funny old man...and then this funny old man began to throw people across the room.  And it was at this moment that I realized what all of the mats on the concrete walls were used for.  

I wish that I would have been older to really appreciate what I was witnessing.  I think back and I am in awe.

For anyone who is interested in learning more about TT Liang, I would highly suggest one of Stuart Alve Olson's books.  They are a wonderful account of a student and a teacher and a friend and a mentor all sharing the wonderful art of Taiji.


----------



## East Winds (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice to see T.T.Liang. What I did find interesting was that at the end of the 2nd clip, he performs Secton 1 of the Yang Long form, rather than the Cheng Man -ching short form that he is so renowned for. So clearly at some stage he did practise the true Yang form.

Very best wishes.


----------



## marlon (Jul 20, 2007)

East Winds said:


> Nice to see T.T.Liang. What I did find interesting was that at the end of the 2nd clip, he performs Secton 1 of the Yang Long form, rather than the Cheng Man -ching short form that he is so renowned for. So clearly at some stage he did practise the true Yang form.
> 
> Very best wishes.


actually he always practiced what he called the 150 posture form, and although he said of over 15 taiji teachers he had trained with CMC was the best he ever met.  they parted rescpectfully, but he had some differences with him.  i suspect it was with leaving the long form in favour of exclusively the short.  CMC also learned and practiced the long form

marlon


----------



## grydth (Jul 21, 2007)

Liang was a fascinating guy, which comes out in the book "Steal My Art". 

I believe Liang and Cheng parted over a dispute concerning a relatively small amount of money.

Marlon, thanks for bringing this master back to life for us. 

I believe the self described "Master of Five Vices" lived to be 102!


----------



## marlon (Jul 24, 2007)

one of my goals is to live healthy and vibrate to over 100 years also.  Do you know his 150 posture form?  Is it different from the Yang family form or Master Fu's form?  I wish i could learn of such masters before they die and get a chance to train with them!!! instead of simply reding of them.  I love the philosophy of 'steal my art'  seems like the words of a true teacher

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## grydth (Jul 24, 2007)

I try to learn a thing or two in every class I manage to attend or source like this that I come across. I do not know his 150 form nor his 2 person form.

It would have been enjoyable to have had years to work with a master like Liang or CMC, but think of it this way: perhaps somebody who is teaching us will be considered a master in the future.... though anyone capable of making me learn should qualify!


----------

